# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Can't Unhide rows?

## Aland2929

I am trying to unhide rows but the Unhide command is not allowing me to? I have selected the entire worksheet and highlighted the rows. Is there another way of unhiding rows?
Thanks in advance

----------


## FDibbins

do you have filters set?

Maybe they are not hidden, maybe they were made "0" height?
try to high-light a row above and a row below, right-click and set the row height to, say, 12

----------


## Aland2929

Thank you. Filters were set!

----------


## FDibbins

been there, done that  :Smilie: 

Happy to help

----------


## AchiraSD

OOOOps... FILTER , I waste about 1 hour to solve it.. :Mad: 

Thnx a lot Bro.. :Smilie:

----------


## jostan

been there, done that 
 :Confused: 
Happy to help

----------


## Nickjsky

I know this is an old thread, but I just discovered another way that rows can become un-unhideable.  If the page is scrolled up a little at the time that the Freeze Panes command is used (on the Ribbon under View>>Window>>Freeze Panes) then the rows that are off the top of the screen will be permanently hidden until the Unfreeze Panes command is used.

----------

